
Start-up project web developer [UK – London] - mf1701
Hello everyone,<p>I am an avid reader of the forum and thought I would post a start-up project listing here.<p>The start-up’s key product is centered on the virtualization of work and the way we interact to deliver services. This is a one-in-a-kind type of idea, and we firmly believe our website has the potential to pave the way for a virtualization that will become increasingly common in the future.<p>With regards to the team, we are two friendly individuals working on this project (one is currently a postgraduate at the University of Oxford and the other is a financial analyst in the City). We are looking for a web developer to join the team to spearhead the development of the product.<p>This is currently a side-project that we work on every day and as such we are looking for someone equally disciplined and passionate about disruptive change. There is no remuneration due to the infancy of the project but equity is on the table as we are looking for a partner. This is why we would be delighted to hear from those of you that are not only talented coders, but that have a wider intellectual curiosity when it comes to strategy and what makes for a great user experience.<p>We have a preference for coders&#x2F;full-stack developers capable of working on both the client and server side and with knowledge of some of core languages (e.g. Python&#x2F; Ruby, Java, HTML, CSS…). Location wise we are based in the UK, but are open to CVs for a remote type of work.<p>Minimum qualifications:<p>•	BSc or MSc degree in Computer Science, related field of study or equivalent practical experience.<p>•	Web application and&#x2F;or Mobile&#x2F;tablet development application experience in one or more general purpose programming languages.<p>•	Communication skills in verbal and written English.<p>If you think that this project is something that could interest you, and would like to discuss about it further, please send us your CV and questions at: matt.farnarier@gmail.com<p>Best,
Matt
======
brudgers
There is a monthly 'Who is Hiring' thread for job solicitations on Hacker
News. It is posted at 9am Eastern (US) time on the first working day of each
month. Otherwise, with the exception of YC companies, job advertisements are
off-topic.

Good luck.

